# Permanent substrate divider - how to fix?



## Paul195 (29 Apr 2016)

Hi all

I'm intending to have a path which leads from the back of the tank which opens up into a bay at the front using BD aquarium sand (light colour), and the two areas either side will be black aqua soil. Initially I was going to use a temporary divider to do this, but I want to try and keep the substrates from mixing over time, so I'm thinking a permanent divider might be a better long term option. Only thing is I suppose I would need to cut the dividers to the correct height (maybe 5mm below substrate surface ?) before attaching them.

I have some transparent acetate sheets which I thought would be good for the dividers, any ideas on the best way of securing them in place to the base of the tank ? could I use blu-tack? 

Many thanks

Paul


----------



## Wisey (29 Apr 2016)

From my experience, especially with substrate feeding fish like Corys and having shrimp in the tank, there is no such thing as a permanent divider. If you have it below substrate level, you will definitly get some mixing. One thing that does stop it is planting which holds the substrate, now I have some MC I get no substrate movement in that area, but I still get substrate moved forwards where I have a piece of bogwood between soil and sand with Alternanthera Reinecki Mini planted behind it which does not hold the substrate surface in place. The only sure way I have seen to sepaerate things is to use hardscape, some stone along the border of the two will help to stop the mergin, but nothing is foolproof.


----------



## Paul195 (29 Apr 2016)

It's going to be a rainbowfish and barb tank. I was planning to plant Eleocharis along the sand lines.
To be honest I'm currently debating if using the sand is a good idea. It might look nice to start with, but if it's going to become difficult to maintain and look good, then I'd probably end up wishing I hadn't put it in there and just used aqua soil (I have enough to do this).

Any thoughts?


----------



## Paulo Soares (29 Apr 2016)

Morning, 
Don´t know if this might be a idea to you.I did this on one of my previous tanks. I bought in Leroy Merlin a entire set and cut brackets as i wish.


----------



## Wisey (29 Apr 2016)

Paul195 said:


> It's going to be a rainbowfish and barb tank. I was planning to plant Eleocharis along the sand lines.
> To be honest I'm currently debating if using the sand is a good idea. It might look nice to start with, but if it's going to become difficult to maintain and look good, then I'd probably end up wishing I hadn't put it in there and just used aqua soil (I have enough to do this).
> 
> Any thoughts?



I find it a pain to keep it clean, but I love the look, so I put up with the hassle. It's really hard to stop it happening completely, but with clever hardscaping and planting you can reduce how much it happens. You may also find it's worse to begin with but is less of a problem once things settle and the tank gets established. I just tend to keep spare sand to hand, then when it comes to my water change I slowly syphon off the aqua soil from the sand. I end up losing some sand and pea shingle with it, but I just bin it and top off with some fresh sand if necessary. This keeps the top of the sand looking nice anyway as it does tend to discolour after time unless you give it a bit of a stir around when you are cleaning.


----------

